# ::Intro and Inquiry::



## wachwurd (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Folks,

American TESL teacher in China looking to relocate to Egypt.

Wanted to meet and greet, possibly make some contacts in the forum
and start a discussion with anyone who has relevant info.

Thanks
Malaz


----------

